# Sweet Pickled Brussel sprouts



## letscook (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't know if i should of put this in the canning section 
I always buy Sweet pickled brussels sprouts in a jar made by Jake and Amos  at our local Amish Market.  LOVE them !! They also have them in dill flavored.
Was wonder if anyone had a recipe for these. 
thanks


----------



## babetoo (Mar 5, 2010)

i would be interested in a recipe as well.


----------



## letscook (Mar 6, 2010)

Have you had them ?  The dill ones are good to but the sweet ones are my favorite.  I could sit and eat the whole jar.  I add them to my 3 bean salad, relish plates, or just as they are. 

If you have never tried them and don't have a amish market you can get them from their website
Jake & Amos Search

I hoping someone has a recipe as it would be cheaper for as many times as i buy them.  Not to promote jake and amos but they have alot of great products.

I have looked in alot of Amish / Mennonite cook books for a recipe.


----------

